# My Michael, My Archangel



## Marty (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope no one is going to get drunk over the holidays.

Please don't.

The results just hurt way too much and it never gets better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lEotMK2rzs


----------



## Leeana (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh Marty, you sure have a way of bringing a girl to tears




, wishing your family much peace and happyness this holiday season.


----------



## Ferin (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh Marty what a beautiful tribute to Michael. The love you have for him really shines through in your posts and videos.

Merry Christmas Michael!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 22, 2008)

That was beautiful Marty. We just attended a funeral last week for my husbands best friends little brother. He was riding in a car with his friend who had been drinking. 2 of the 4 were killed. The driver was injured but ok. As soon as he was released from the hospital they arrested him. The girl is still in the hospital



I really hope that everyone makes the choice to be responsible this holiday season.

Merry Christmas Michael





I know it's not the same Marty but I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas knowing that your Michael is there in spirit


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 22, 2008)

God Bless & Keep You in Peace,

Merry Christmas,

Janice Silvio


----------



## AngieA (Dec 22, 2008)

My gift for you and your family Marty would be some peace in your hearts, I would give you this if I could. Since I can't do that I will just say another prayer that it will still happen...God Bless and Merry Christmas


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 22, 2008)

wishing you and your family a peaceful holiday season

I wish everyone could listen so no one else has to loose a loved one

in that way

edited to add: Marty I just looked at your tribute did not watch it the first time I posted

it is just beautiful and brought tears to my eyes

again hope you all find peace over your horrible loss


----------



## Teresa (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to let you know that I think of you often and you are in my prayers.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 23, 2008)

Such a beautiful tribute, Marty. I so wish Michael was still with you.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 23, 2008)

Marty, I don't post here very often, but I just wanted to say that your tribute to Michael was just beautiful and I don't have the words to express what you have been through. I hope you find a little bit of peace this Christmas, if it is at all possible. My best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Margaret (Dec 23, 2008)

Marty, The tribute to your son was beautiful.

I had no volume on my computer, but I felt your pain of loss.

Needless to say I have a son named Michael, who is 6

and count it a blessing every day he is with me.

Thank you for reminding me that every day life should be treasured.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Marty, I so wish for peace for you all.. Such a hard thing to go thru, I am sorry you are having to..

Merry Christmas Michael, we are all thinking of you and wish to make the hearts of your family healed...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas Michael. God please bring peace and comfort to Marty and her family. No parent should ever have to bury their child.





Marty, I visit Michael's site often and say a prayer for each of you. What an amazing person he was. I can only believe that God needed him for a special purpose that only someone like Michael could fill.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 23, 2008)

Marty what a beautiful tribute to Michael. Lovely music and really great pictures....it really captures the Michael we have all come to know and love. I hope you and your family have a great Christmas and be comforted in knowing that michael will be there in spirit. hugs to you all, Heidi

P.S. I hope you dont mind but I sent this to my High School neice and nephews and asked them to send it to everyone on their email list. My neice called me back last night and asked if I knew Michael.....I told her how we all know Michael...his little kitten, helping to build the barn, Wal Mart story and his car. She did go look at his memorial site. Called me again and asked to send you hugs. So big hugs from Molly being sent your way!


----------



## shelly (Dec 23, 2008)

God Bless you and your family Marty...May he bring you peace and comfort this Holiday season and in the years to come.

Shelly


----------



## Reble (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas Marty, and thanks for the reminder, love seeing all your memories, another way we can help is not to drink and be the driver for someone in our family..


----------



## maplegum (Dec 23, 2008)

May this Christmas bring your loved ones some peace and happiness.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 23, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Michael (it brought tears to my eyes). I wish you and your family peace and happiness for Christmas.

Michael was a very special young man.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 23, 2008)

All I can say is beautiful......


----------



## kaykay (Dec 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful tribute. Love you Marty!

Kay


----------



## Barbie (Dec 24, 2008)

Marty-

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful young man. Michael will be there in spirit as you, Jerry and Dan celebrate your Christmas.

Hugs and prayers for some peace for each of you,

Barbie


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 24, 2008)

oh, Marty. If love could bring him home, Michael would be right there with you. What a beautiful tribute and such an important message.

I so wish that Michael was here with you and you family and that none of that ever happened.

I wish you all peace.

I love you Marty! Merry Christmas in Heaven Michael!

Robin


----------



## River Wood (Dec 24, 2008)

What a nice tribute and Michael will be right there with your whole family, in your hearts.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 24, 2008)

That was a beautiful tribute






Have a wonderful Christmas.

And I know Michael will be with you tomorrow


----------



## nootka (Dec 26, 2008)

My thoughts are with you...thank you for sharing this, the love does shine through it all, even the pain.

I wish he were still alive, though.

Love to you and yours,

Liz


----------

